# Moving power poles



## thetrock (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm thinking about buying a 3/4 acre lot to build a house on but after looking at the property, there are power lines going across the lot (almost in the middle) that would have to be moved to the edge of the property in order for me to build a house.  The current land owner tells me that the power company (alabama power) will move the lines (would require one pole to be moved) to edge of property.  I've talked to alabama power and they say I will have to have one of their engineers to come out an look at it.

Has anyone ever had experience with this type situation??  Do you think power company will move the lines free of charge since they really make this lot unusable unless the power lines are moved.  The lines are currently in a straight line across the property and if they move one of the poles to corner of property, the lines would be out of the way for building.


----------



## lagrangedave (Oct 10, 2010)

I've dealt with Georgia Power and they look at it like they are gaining a new customer. They moved the poles for free. Alabama Power is part of The Southern Co., so they may be the same.


----------



## Milkman (Oct 10, 2010)

The engineer visit will be free.  He/she will know if there will be a charge.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 10, 2010)

The crew I`m on has done it in the past, but I don`t know anything about the prices. A lot will depend on whether it is a transmission line or a primary distribution line. Find out who the company is that owns the line, and contact them. They will set up a time to meet with you, and discuss the issue.


----------



## decoyed (Oct 10, 2010)

Had mine run underground.  No  mo trees to fall on them.


----------



## rjseniorpro (Oct 18, 2010)

*pole*

i had a pole moved 40 ft. in my yard and ga. power charged me $1477.00.


----------



## Davexx1 (Oct 20, 2010)

If there is a power pole line across the property going somewhere else, the chances are good the poles are located within a utility easement.  You cannot build in that easement.  You definitely need to research the situation and make sure you can get the pole line moved.

Because of the cost of engineering, construction, materials, permitting (if required), etc., the power company may not agree to move it free of charge.

Good luck.

Dave


----------



## thetrock (Oct 20, 2010)

I gave up on this property.  Too many potential problems with this property.  I think the current owners will have a hard time selling this property.   I found out that the city plans to widen and straighten the road that would take part of this property also.  I don't think the power poles could be moved without taking down some of the trees on neighbors property and I don't think he would agree to it.  

I don't think the current owners did their homework before buying this property.  I learned a lot dealing with this property.  I think I will only look for land in the county and stay out of the cities with their rules!


----------



## jmfauver (Oct 21, 2010)

thetrock said:


> I gave up on this property.  Too many potential problems with this property.  I think the current owners will have a hard time selling this property.   I found out that the city plans to widen and straighten the road that would take part of this property also.  I don't think the power poles could be moved without taking down some of the trees on neighbors property and I don't think he would agree to it.
> 
> I don't think the current owners did their homework before buying this property.  I learned a lot dealing with this property.  I think I will only look for land in the county and stay out of the cities with their rules!



You did your homework and did not lose on the deal...


----------

